# Mid night wangan, Really....would you go?



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Need some help, as I am 50/50.

Good part:
I have a great opportunity to go out with a GT300 race driver to battle on the Osaka wangan.......

*Bad part:*
I then asked "have you ever crashed?", he laughed and said many times....(like its normal) Sugino san wont go in the car with him, Sugino san said he is amazingly quick, but his crashes happen from his late breaking...(I have made it sound like he is a bad driver, but thats very far from the truth...he is a crazy driver) 

So question is, once in a lifetime chance, would you do it? *or* do I say thanks but no thanks, and may never be asked again?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

:chuckle: depends on how much you want that pint i guess Rick


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well....I think my point of view is obvious 

wangan battle. maybe not in the UK, but here in Asia...ooooh


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Definately YES. Not my car, fast racing, pro driver...everything is OK. And hey, he said the crashes happen from late braking, so he actually IS braking at least :chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Definatley, an experience not to be missed IMO


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

What are you driving?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Any video footage of the driver?


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

As you told, "once in a lifetime chance"=of course


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Osaka Wangan Mid Night action... nice! I would do it.

Just don't end up like Nick (Bollea) Hogan's friend. He's is in life support for the rest of he's life. Nick got a 8 month jail sentence & that's it. 
He's friend lost the ability to live a normal life. He's friend wasn't wearing a seatbelt, so make sure you tighten those 4-point harnesses before the lift off, ait!









Pics of the totalled Supra (96 mph into a palm tree), more pics: http://www.autoblog.com/photos/police-pics-of-nick-hogans-totaled-supra/697399/


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I'd be very 50/50 but at the end of the day I would go.

Nothing beats going fast on a motorway and we just can't do that over here anymore which is a bit of a shame.

Quick question I just thought of. Are you _racing_ other cars on the wangan or going quickly with other cars doing similar speed.
If the former ... no. Latter ... hell yeah!


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

a reply to some of the questions, 

600hp+ R32 GTR (with battle scares)

Yes the Osaka wangan is still very much alive, so racing other cars....I was told there are other quicker cars on the straight, but none or them keep going as far into the braking zone as he does (like a game of chicken I suppose) if some of you know the Osaka red bridge, thats the one where he courners at over 200kmh) and also where he crashed very very badly (Edited to say...he woke up in hospital, and said and I quote..."that was lucky and laughed"....I have been there a few times, its quite unsettling knowing the speeds he goes through there, and how late he must brake.

Guys I am also 50/50, but its bloody high rish, I also know he hasnt had a passenger in a long time, so with the addition of a pasanger make him brake that little bit later....that I dont know....and its that which scares me.

Still not sure on the risk, or more to the point, do they really make adult nappies?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Wait a mo... he'll be driving your car with you in it???????????


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Thrust said:


> Wait a mo... he'll be driving your car with you in it???????????


No Thrust, his car....which I am very happy about, (or does that make him go faster, as if its his car...the repair bills are his....half empty half full "dotchi desu ka?":nervous:


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Why are you even thinking about it.... You dnt move to japan for nothing, rite..?!

Get your ass strapped into that seat ASAP, something no to be missed im my opinion... Lifes to short to be worrying about what if's, go enjoy it...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Just do it. I would, once.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

ah! the pro is driving your car! didn't catch that part, I thought you'd be racing him.

Well, it's one way to see what your car is really capable of, plus it's ten times more thrilling/scarier to be a passenger in your own 600bhp car than it is to drive it.

For me though, I'd be out there getting into it with myself behind the wheel 


check your brake systems thoroughly, change the fluid before you go out!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Don't want to be a racist, but is the GT300 driver a Japanese or a Westerner?

Japanese will tend to show restraint and respect for the 'foreigner'. A Westerner will want to impress and may not be afraid of risking his own life in the process. Yours would naturally be of no more value than his. Someone refusing to go out with him is a warning sign. 

Incidentally I was taken out by a GT300 driver in January on a track, (a Japanese driver), and I felt seriously ill by the end of it, especially by his braking! LOL :chuckle:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

rick, do it!!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

and film it!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Do it if you like putting your life "ON THE STREET" in someone else's hands.

Personaly speaking I would drive the car on the limit myself and not take the risk of being a passenger - Track yes, road no.


----------



## Ste333 (Mar 16, 2007)

Id be undecided.....

Flip a coin mate. And if you decide to go for it, DONT think about what your doing. Just get in, belt up, and hang on....


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Trev said:


> Do it if you like putting your life "ON THE STREET" in someone else's hands.
> 
> Personaly speaking I would drive the car on the limit myself and not take the risk of being a passenger - Track yes, road no.


Why? The guy's skills will be infinitely better than yours

You can't know the limits of yourself or your car until you exceed them

Personally I would jump at the opportunity


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Thrust said:


> Don't want to be a racist, but is the GT300 driver a Japanese or a Westerner?
> 
> Japanese will tend to show restraint and respect for the 'foreigner'. A Westerner will want to impress and may not be afraid of risking his own life in the process. Yours would naturally be of no more value than his. Someone refusing to go out with him is a warning sign.
> 
> Incidentally I was taken out by a GT300 driver in January on a track, (a Japanese driver), and I felt seriously ill by the end of it, especially by his braking! LOL :chuckle:



No its fine, He is Japanese, :thumbsup: so I know he knows the highway....also the car is HIS car, not mine, sorry for the missunderstanding.

will sleep on it....I can see you would all do it.....crazy bunch of nutters.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Cardiff R33 said:


> rick, do it!!


lol again, needs to be slept on......I quite live living actually 

the thing thats difficult is, I know I can go to the circuit same as you Thrust at pretty much anytime....(we even have our own vehicles perminatly at central circuit)its a safe and controlled enviorment...part of me loves that...the other part is pandoras box....could be the most fun I ever have that doesnt involve 2 x women.....or could be horrrrrriffic like the supra chap. Needless to say, the gtr has a good roll cage, and has 2 x 5 point harness with quick release.....question is on the wangan with a crash helmet. (I think I need the crash helmet at least.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Cardiff R33 said:


> and film it!


Mate, there is no chance I am filming myself shitting my pants so you lot can all have a giggle...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

he might crash a lot, but he's not dead is he 

get in there, but only if he's got a decent set of harnesses

mook


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is this on the street or a track?

On track - Yes, on the road - F*** that. Call me a chicken, but if the guy is good but crashes a lot, no thanks............think Gilles Villneuve and Stefan Bellof...both fast and both dead!

Cheers,


Yes I know I'm a pussy!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

mifn21 said:


> Why? The guy's skills will be infinitely better than yours
> 
> You can't know the limits of yourself or your car until you exceed them
> 
> Personally I would jump at the opportunity


Do you know my abilites then?

:blahblah: some people don't need to brag about what they can do behind the wheel


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Come on Rick,never think about the bad,you're in Japan you know this by now,here's a chance to expand your experiences and not whine for the rest of your life about how your could have gone.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You only live once...


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Trev said:


> Do you know my abilites then?
> 
> :blahblah: some people don't need to brag about what they can do behind the wheel


I know you're not a GT300 driver


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I` d probably do it, you only live once.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

+1 on the harness thing - the car I've felt most safe in ever was the CLK-DTM. Wedged into tight bucket seats, beefy six-point belts, I felt a lot of confidence, even when I rode shotgun, and even more so when driving.

I need seats and belts like that...but I'll bet those carbon seats cost more than my car!!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Does the car have a good strong cage?


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

do it:thumbsup:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

mifn21 said:


> I know you're not a GT300 driver


Driven a few F3 cars though, which is more than most


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

How does that song go?: Let us die young; or let us live forever.

Yeah. I figure he's not dead. He should be taking some margin of error if he really values his passenger. I'm sure even if you ask him to take it easier than his normal runs it will be a blast.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

EndlessR said:


> (I think I need the crash helmet at least.


Honestly, If you have one... use it. It's better to be prepared, than to need care.

And I'm PMSL when I think about you two being stopped by a policeman who drove by earlier and saw you with a helmet on...
" IYE policeman-sir, we didn't want to race, I just forgot to shave myself and didn't want to cause any accidents by showing my face around..."

Or he might ask you in japanese "Do you think this is a bloody playground?"


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

3am here, cant decide.....

roll cage is bolt in only, 

your right on the police, but I dont think they will be catching us from what I heard. 

I have an incar video cam, so will do my best if I do go....

right, will sleep on it...decision tomorrow.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

You know you want it! GO go go!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Go you sissy!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

EndlessR said:


> So question is, once in a lifetime chance, would you do it? *or* do I say thanks but no thanks, and may never be asked again?


SPARTA!

Hope that helps.


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

I would go as the Wangan racing is pretty famous to anyone who likes Jap cars and would be one hell of a story
But possibly ask him to go at 90%


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Rick its all up to you. It could be a bad move or it could be a great one.

You will have no control what so ever in what happens.

I know we dont get on lately but i still would not like to see you get hurt under someone else's steam as to speak.

I would give it a miss and just go and watch.

It would be sad to end your dream so early wouldn't it?


Mick


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Just do it! The guy crashes a lot, so what? He's still alive as pointed out earlier.Take a crash helmet with you, put it on when racing, stap in thigh, hold on and enjoy 
A ones in a lifetime experiance is ...well...a ones in a lifetime experience, so not to be missed out on then, right??!!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Rickachu,

Im still not sure on this lol, i thought about it, and ive sat in cars with some stupid stupid people and thinking back about it i probably should have had a bit more brains than balls. 

Its a hard things to ask a bunch of people that know nothing about the driver etc, so all these posts dont, and shouldnt mean diddly squat to you. You and Sugino-San and the guys over there know him, it should be them you ask.

not sure what you will do, just dont go dying out there, i dont want my trip over there to be a black suit affair.

Plus, you still have work to do on the Dues Ex :chuckle:


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Many of us would do it... But we don't have the oppurtunity.. You do! So do it, id be insulted if you didn't.. 

You'd be quite the story teller if you survive!


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Just Do It, it's the new slogan.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Guys, today is the day it was going to happen, 

I asked Sugino san about asking if the driver would go slow, and he laughed and said its too difficult with his passion....which I understand, you can`t ask a race driver to hold back.

Then I explained to my lady today, and it was a very short conversation and made her very upset at work which took all the enjoyment out of it for me.
So for that reason more than any, I wont be going.....

so for now pandoras box will be remaning closed, not thrown away tho just hidden under the bed.

Sorry if this thread is a waste of time....Mods please delete if needed but it did provide me with other peoples thoughts, which enlightened me.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

No, Rick, not a waste of time at all. It was/is a great thread as it caught everyone on your knife's edge! The Perfect Dilemma!!! We all got the same tension in the pit of our stomachs, torn between bravado and common sense! Ten out of ten!


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Thrust said:


> No, Rick, not a waste of time at all. It was/is a great thread as it caught everyone on your knife's edge! The Perfect Dilemma!!! We all got the same tension in the pit of our stomachs, torn between bravado and common sense! Ten out of ten!


Cheers Thrust, 
well I have decided to turn a negative into a positve, going to take my lady to Tokyo for a night out, she was still pissed at me for thinking about racing on the wangan..lol...so I said "right then, howabout Tokyo, resturant, your choice, any price, hotel" quite funny as she doesnt remember anything about midnight racing now


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Make sure you take her shopping for a new pair of trousers too  :chuckle:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

ah well, got to be sensible sometimes mate and family and living outdoes any rush fast cars can give


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Thrust said:


> No, Rick, not a waste of time at all. It was/is a great thread as it caught everyone on your knife's edge! *The Perfect Dilemma!!!* We all got the same tension in the pit of our stomachs, torn between bravado and common sense! Ten out of ten!


lol :clap:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Dammit! I was looking forward to an in car video. 
I can understand the dilemma of having to make the choice. I would be to if I was put in your position. *laughs*


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

ok then...

now just be sure to let us know after the event if he made it out in one piece or if he actually crashed.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

I am not sure he is ok, although didnt get a phone call.

But I will get a video of him on track at some point I am sure.

Rick


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

mifn21 said:


> Make sure you take her shopping for a new pair of trousers too  :chuckle:


lol....she can wear the trousers, she looks dam good in them, much better than I would


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Rick I have the impression you have never been behind the wheel in a fast vehicle...whether speeding illegally on public roads or in a controlled enviroment...the cirucit.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

G.A.T FEAST said:


> Rick I have the impression you have never been behind the wheel in a fast vehicle...whether speeding illegally on public roads or in a controlled enviroment...the cirucit.


lol, I fail too see what relevance that comment has to the post, what vehicles I have driven and at what speeds is compleatly irrevelant to my question....simply as I am not the driver.

besides my decision was made...with the help of others here.:thumbsup:


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

EndlessR said:


> lol, I fail too see what relevance that comment has to the post, what vehicles I have driven and at what speeds is compleatly irrevelant to my question....simply as I am not the driver.
> 
> besides my decision was made...with the help of others here.:thumbsup:


Come on dude, your on a public forum asking whether its safe or not to go on highway run. Your an adult and make the decission on your own. You dont see me asking whether its safe or not to ride along with ABCD on the C1.

And as for my direct post, no offence intended Rick. Im sure you have plenty of experience behind the wheel after working closely with Endless R.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

G.A.T FEAST said:


> Come on dude, your on a public forum asking whether its safe or not to go on highway run. Your an adult and make the decission on your own. You dont see me asking whether its safe or not to ride along with ABCD on the C1.
> 
> And as for my direct post, no offence intended Rick. Im sure you have plenty of experience behind the wheel after working closely with Endless R.



And none taken, It was a relevent post and one which I wanted to share with fellow members because 2+ heads are better than one, and I honestly didnt know what to do. Maybe you would just get in and go, but when your boss was a pro drag racer, and he turned the chance down....does meak you worry dont you agree. The company your with changes everything.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

EndlessR said:


> Maybe you would just get in and go, but when your boss was a pro drag racer, and he turned the chance down....does meak you worry dont you agree. The company your with changes everything.


Hmmmm, although I voted yes methinks Sugino san must have some insider knowledge of this chaps insanity  . It IS a tough one Rick I'll give you that...
On the one side its a one-off opportunity...but on the flip side the risks ARE very real...

VERY tough choice. 

TT


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we had an invite to run the Tokyo Bay area wangan................. I would need to think long and hard before commiting to it. 200+ mph into a wall has gotta hurt a little LOL!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

200MPH - no problem, you're only dead the once:chuckle:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> 200MPH - no problem, you're only dead the once:chuckle:


agreed, 200mph into a wall doesnt hurt one bit!

p.s, thread revival


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

bigkev said:


> agreed, 200mph into a wall doesnt hurt one bit!
> 
> p.s, thread revival


see the post above mine to see who revived it!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah mate i know you didnt revive it. davew does love a bit of wangan action


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

talk about dragging up an old thread lol

and to the point of the thread, no i would not be passanger only on a track thats fine.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

WOW!!!! how and Why did I lift this thread??? Im sure it was showing as a new post when i logged in LOL! Must have been my cheapo vodka ;-)

Anyways, here is some recent footage of "DaveW-Wanagan" note the sideways action near the end of the run which was still well over the tonne and on a greasy, wet road LOL!

YouTube - plthom's Channel


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

^^^lol awesome night working on the next 2011 event as we speak 

yeah i thought that this thread was new


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> 200MPH - no problem, you're only dead the once:chuckle:


I thought you respawned in real life??? :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think this howl thing about Wangan racing is a bit wrong understud:

First most of the peeps racing whatever Wangan in japan (Tokyo, Osaka, Nagoya ) drive with reason and respect for the other car enthusiasts. Its about meeting at a corner or at a convenient store, looking and talking cars and then maybe go for a pseudo race that is more about fun and passion, then hardcore driving and max speed.

Of course some people try their max speed on the Wangan straights and you find these cars covered in the Option Mag. monthly, but don`t think for a sec. everyone will try to race the entire wangan like in a video game each time he goes out either. . . its not the bloody Nuerburg Ring.

The true hardcore wanganners can be counted on a hand probably and are more of a public safty problem then heros to be honest.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

200mph crash 





it'll polish out.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Who needs the Wangan when you have the A406 :chuckle:


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Initial P! said:


> Who needs the Wangan when you have the A406 :chuckle:












or










Hmm... tough call :chuckle:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

N15M0 said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

its all good going fast on brighly lite wide road.

but i prefer the devils elbow, (if you dont know it google "devils elbow lancashire") much more demanding road, one of the best fast twisty roads up north,

but total respect to the nutty jap guys who drive the wangan, i wouldnt be a passenger though, different story if your driving and you know the road. *just my opinion dont flame me*


tib


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

That's looks awesome (so long as there isn't a lot of traffic). Never heard of that road before. Snake Pass + Cat & Fiddle tend to be the most talked about. But I suppose they have the best of both worlds in japan. Twisty mountain passes and awesome highway. Probably not within close proximity although I find myself willing to drive anywhere in the uk to drive the best roads. Did Breacon Beacons last year - Snowdonia, Evo triangle and maybe even a blast in Scotland this year! The old circuit at Reims (France) is also on the hitlist


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

devils elbow is a good bikers road. (they dont like it when you pass them in a car though lol)
blubber house road is a good uk one. goes from lancashire to yorkshire over the tops ( cliff drops at one side big rock face on the other side) really good drive. dont get me wrong im sure there is a lot of skill in driving the jap roads the speed these guys do, but i prefer twisty bits.

snowdonia roads are good. as are some of the B roads in scotland.


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Do it. I was in a similar situation here a while back with a certain 910bhp r33, no one else would get in but I wasn't going to miss a chance like that, first passenger ride in a monster wasn't gonna miss that! Go for it pal


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

3 years later, I think it's safe to say he's already decided on what to do!


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Ha! No way! Caught again! Doh!


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

Initial P! said:


> That's looks awesome (so long as there isn't a lot of traffic). Never heard of that road before. Snake Pass + Cat & Fiddle tend to be the most talked about. But I suppose they have the best of both worlds in japan. Twisty mountain passes and awesome highway. Probably not within close proximity although I find myself willing to drive anywhere in the uk to drive the best roads. Did Breacon Beacons last year - Snowdonia, Evo triangle and maybe even a blast in Scotland this year! The old circuit at Reims (France) is also on the hitlist



I live just up the road from the Cat & Fiddle about 15 years ago i had some pictures taken for a Classic Car mag with my Datsun 240z Super Samuri the last shot he wanted was of me coming down a long sweeping hill with a tight left turn at the bottom lets just say that i was showing off and left the braking untill the last second and just about got the car around the bend.


----------

